# Inconvenientes con UPS Atomlux 500 VA



## domhnall (Abr 27, 2007)

Hola, tengo una UPS Atomlux (modelo A500@Plus) de las siguientes características:

Tensión de salida: 220V. 
Frecuencia de salida: 50Hz +/- 1 Hz. 
Forma de onda: P.W.M. Step Wave.
Tiempo de transferencia: Típico 2ms. 
Potencia de salida Pico: 500 VA. 
Nominal: 320 VA. 
Factor de potencia: 0.6.

Está conectada 1 PC y un monitor de "17 a la ups. Pero resulta que ultimamente ha tenido un comportamiento extraño. Hacía 9 meses aproximadamente que lo compré y nunca le cambié las baterías (al abrirlo descubrí que tiene 2 baterías de 6V 4.2Ah puestas en serie). 

Desconecté las baterías y les medí la tensión, estaba en  casi 12V. Esto apenas saqué las baterías, o sea que asumo, debe estar cargandolas bien. Sin embargo, sucede a menudo que se corta la luz o baja la tensión de linea y se resetea la PC. 

Según mi diagnóstico, corrijanme si me equivoco, creo que pueden ser dos cosas, o no le da suficiente corriente la batería para mantener andando la PC y el monitor. O el switch de corriente de linea a baterías no se hace lo suficientemente rápido.

Ahora mis dudas son las siguientes:

1) ¿Que inconvenientes podría tener si le coloco una batería de automóvil de 12V 75Ah?
2) ¿Como sé que el tiempo de transferencia es correcto?. ¿y cómo se soluciona si no es el correcto?. 

Saludos... y gracias.


----------



## JV (Abr 27, 2007)

Si colocas una bateria "tan" grande para lo que ee el diseño del UPS puedes llegar a quemar la etapa de carga de las baterias. Cuanto tiempo tienen de uso las baterias actuales? que tanto han tenido que funcionar?

Saludos..


----------



## domhnall (Abr 28, 2007)

Desde que la compré que tiene las mismas baterías (esto es 9 meses aprox.) 

Estuve haciendo algunas pruebas más, dejé la ups sin carga y encendida para que cargara la batería. La dejé ayer, y hoy la diferencia de potencial de las baterías es de 13,65V. Asumo que el cargador de baterías de la ups anda bien.

Ayer medí la corriente mientras la batería se cargaba, y era un poco menos del 10% (0,4A). Acá me surgió una duda, ¿no debería ser el 10% de 8,4A?. De cualquier manera aparentemente se cargó bien la batería (esto sin ponerle carga a la UPS).

Mi otra duda es respecto a hacer las mismas pruebas pero con la otra batería más grande. ¿Podría romper algo?

Muchas gracias por la respuesta!

Saludos....


----------



## JV (Abr 28, 2007)

Hola domhnall, si tienes 2 baterias de 6V 4.2Ah en serie vas a tener como equivalente una bateria de 12V 4.2Ah, o sea, que debe ser menor al 10% de 4.2 por lo que ese aspecto es correcto. Si vas a probar con otra bateria busca de no pasar de los 15Ah, podrias, si consigues, usar 2 de 12V 7Ah en paralelo que son bastantes faciles de conseguir.

Saludos..


----------



## domhnall (May 1, 2007)

Gracias JV, voy a buscar esas baterías entonces....

saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (May 8, 2007)

¿Y de cuanto es la fuente de alimentación de tu PC?
¿Que mas tenes conectado a la UPS?
Te pregunto porque 320VA es muy poco para una PC de este siglo. Suma todos los valores que vienen especificados en cada periférico convertidos a Watts. Sin contar la Placa madre seguro te pasas.
Tambien debería prenderse la luz roja (sobrecarga) al desenchufar la UPS.
Para generar el maximo consumo en la PC deberías poner a comprimir en .zip el contenido de un CD lleno, escuchar música a todo volumen y alguna exigencia 3D a la placa de video que en este momento no se me ocurre ninguna.


----------



## franciscocj (Feb 13, 2008)

Hola yo me dedico a vender UPS en mexico y tu problema puede ser 
1.- las baterias
2.- sobreacarga
3 LA MAS IMPORTANTE la tecnologia que utiliza tu equipo en un UPS normal el tiempo de transferencia puede ser de hasta 8 ms algunas computadoras no lo detectan pero las computadoras nuevas con procesadores mas rapidos simplemente se traban o se resetean, si este es el caso lo mejor seria un equipo ONLINE pues estos no tienen tiempo de transferencia pues no utilizan ningun transfer si no que tanto el inversor tanto como el cargador estan conectados directo a la bateria (en principio)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 18, 2013)

subo el esquema del modelo  A1000 ,la única  diferencia con el modelo A500 son dos mosfet mas con sus dos r de gate , en el modelo A500 no tiene la r55 de 0Ω a los 5 volt,fuera de eso la placa es la misma y los componentes también
los dos modelos son aptos para colocar baterías de autos y generador (en la salida de 12 volt del generador)
 eso dice el manual ,que también lo subo 

esquema =  Atomlux modulo MA1000  
+  Manual PC500-1000

PD:
 esta demás decir que para convertir el modelo A500 en A1000 solo hay que colocar los dos mosfet + sus r de gate y el puente en R55 ,también regular p1 que el el cargador de baterías si es necesario


----------

